# Probleme carte éthernet intégrée



## Largaux (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai deux Imac G5 connectés à une Liveboxe en filaire par les ports ethernet.
L'un accède à internet sans problème, alors que sur le deuxième ethernet intégré apparait en échec, avec la mansion "le cable n'est pas branché ".
Les voyants de la prise RJ45 de la LB restent éteints.
En configuration automatique l'adresse IP commence par 169....,et en manuel meme en rentrant les bonnes données ( IP en 192.., masque de sous résaux, routeur), pas de connection.
Est ce un problème de pilote, de carte ethernet HS...?
Si quelqu'un à une idée , Merci d'avance.


----------



## macboy (21 Juillet 2009)

simple question
avez vous essayé d'intervertir les câbles ?

on ne sait jamais !!

cordialement
Macboy


----------



## Largaux (21 Juillet 2009)

Oui, mais rien ne change..


----------



## macboy (21 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Oui, mais rien ne change..



concernant la livebox :
je me souviens sur les dernières que j'ai configuré il fallait activer le 2ème port ethernet s'il n'est pas utilisé pr la télé

donc plusieurs questions
-> quelle livebox avez vous ?
-> avez vous essayé de brancher l'ordi où vous avez "le cable n'est pas branché " sur différents ports de la livebox (par exemple sur celuii qui fonctionne)

pour la prochaine fois , énumérez les étapes que vous avez déjà faite on gagnera du tps 

cordialement


----------



## Largaux (21 Juillet 2009)

J'ai une LB mini, dont j'ai désactivé le port TV pour brancher le deuxieme mac.
En fait , les deux ports de la LB fonctionnent bien avec l'ordi n°1 ( celui qui n'a pas de probleme ).
Mais pas avec le n°2 ( ou le cable aparait comme non branché).
Mis à partquelques essais de réglage de configuration dans réseau , je n'ai rien fait d'autre.


----------



## schwebb (22 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> J'ai une LB mini, dont j'ai désactivé le port TV pour brancher le deuxieme mac.
> En fait , les deux ports de la LB fonctionnent bien avec l'ordi n°1 ( celui qui n'a pas de probleme ).
> Mais pas avec le n°2 ( ou le cable aparait comme non branché).
> Mis à partquelques essais de réglage de configuration dans réseau , je n'ai rien fait d'autre.



Hello,

Une fois que tu es sûr que c'est bien le port éthernet qui déconne (ça suppose que tu aies testé sur une autre session, avec un autre câble, avec une autre machine, etc.), il faudra que tu voies avec Apple si la carte éthernet est amovible facilement, ou si elle est soudée à la carte mère (ça dépend des modèles). 

Si elle est soudée et que tu n'as pas envie de douiller presque le prix d'un nouvel ordi, il te reste la solution de l'adaptateur usb: ça marche bien chez moi, sur un iMac Intel Core 2 Duo de 2007, qui a la carte éthernet grillée.


----------



## Largaux (22 Juillet 2009)

bonjour,

il n'y aurait pas un moyen de savoir si c'est vraiment un probleme de carte ou un probleme de pilote .....Ce n'est pas un probleme de cable c'est certain . Est ce qu'en mettant quelques fichiers à la poubelle je n'aurais pas pu creer ce probleme?

Cordialement


----------



## schwebb (22 Juillet 2009)

Ben, si tu as mis des fichiers système à la poubelle, tout peut arriver... :mouais:

Maintenant, savoir si c'est un problème de carte ou seulement de pilote, c'est au-dessus de mes connaissances.


----------



## Largaux (22 Juillet 2009)

Merci quand meme.


----------



## macboy (22 Juillet 2009)

On ne va pas lâcher le morceau pour autant !!
as-tu passé un coup d'Onyx sur ton système : histoire de reconstruire les autorisations ?

on se sait jamais !


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juillet 2009)

et si on commençait par voir si le matériel est reconnu, hein ? 

alors 
1)pomme>préférences système>réseau ... y' a t il une option "ethernet" ? (edit: visibement oui, j'avais mal lu)
si pas
2) pomme> à propos de ce mac> plus d'infos > réseau ...  ethernet est il présent ?

edit bis: reset pram/nvram
les contacts coté mac ne sont ils pas pliés ? 
connecter les deux mac ensemble, ça marche ou pas ?


----------



## Largaux (22 Juillet 2009)

Je viens de zapper la pram(pomme+alt+p+r au démarrage), ainsi que réparer les autorisations du disque..sans succes.
Que veux tu dire par "contacts pliés coté mac" ( la prise rj45?)
Avez vous déja utilisé "utilitaire réseau"?
Pour connecter les deux mac ensemble, il faut simplement brancher les deux rj45 ethernet ensemble ? et que faut il verifier apres?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Je viens de zapper la pram(pomme+alt+p+r au démarrage), ainsi que réparer les autorisations du disque..sans succes.
> Que veux tu dire par "contacts pliés coté mac" ( la prise rj45?)
> Avez vous déja utilisé "utilitaire réseau"?
> Pour connecter les deux mac ensemble, il faut simplement brancher les deux rj45 ethernet ensemble ? et que faut il verifier apres?



contacts au niveau de la prise rj 45 oui, c'est peut être tout con

utilitaire réseau, non, jamais utilisé

deux mac ensemble > juste mettre le cable et voir si le menu ethernet indique "cable connecté" ... ou non

Si des fichiers système ont été mis à la poubelle, il serait peut être bon d'appliquer la mise à jour combinée (se télécharge sur le site d'apple). Cela permet souvent de redresser un Os bancal

Un test sur un autre compte utilisateur ( à créer au besoin) peut aussi permettre de localiser le soucis ( fichier préférence qui merdouille du coté de l'utilisateur habituel par exemple)

à+


----------



## Largaux (22 Juillet 2009)

j'oubliais, dans  pomme> à propos de ce mac> plus d'infos > réseau,  ethernet est présent dans configurations .
-


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> j'oubliais, dans  pomme> à propos de ce mac> plus d'infos > réseau,  ethernet est présent dans configurations .
> -



c'est déjà ça

si l'ethernet avait grillé, il ne serait pas présent

mais présent ne veut pas dire fonctionnel pour autant

voir mon message du dessus donc


----------



## Largaux (22 Juillet 2009)

En connectant les deux macs ensemble , le cable ethernet apparait toujours comme débranché dans etat du réseau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------

Comment voir si il y a un faux contact au niveau de la rj 45 ?


----------



## Arlequin (22 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> En connectant les deux macs ensemble , le cable ethernet apparait toujours comme débranché dans etat du réseau.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------
> 
> Comment voir si il y a un faux contact au niveau de la rj 45 ?



déjà regarder si les 8 pins sont présentes et pas croisées ou abimées ou cassées

il y a peut être aussi de la poussière ou autre qui gène le contact

et pense à mes autres pistes aussi ....


----------



## Largaux (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Apres avoir essayer les diverses propositions de dépanage proposées ,le probleme persiste.
Ma carte ethernet est grillée je pense, et malheureusement solidaire de la carte mere.
Le remplacement de la carte mere ne se pose meme pas ( environ 700  si j'en trouve une pour un Imac G5 premiere génération de 2005).
Je suis en Os 10.4.11, si je branche l'adaptateur usb ethernet d'apple( ou autre) sur un de mes ports usb,pourais je le relier à la Liveboxe et ainsi acceder en filaire à internet? Est il compatible avec cette version d'IMac? C'est juste en dépanage en attendant mieux.

A+


----------



## macboy (23 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Apres avoir essayer les diverses propositions de dépanage proposées ,le probleme persiste.
> Ma carte ethernet est grillée je pense, et malheureusement solidaire de la carte mere.
> ...



question as tu essayé la clé wifi de la livebox??
sinon si les macs ne sont pas trop loin tu peux essayer de partager la connexion du premier mac avec le firewire !! et oui d'après les préférences systèmes y a moyen (à valider bien sûr !!)

bon courage


----------



## Largaux (23 Juillet 2009)

Je préfere rester en filaire.
Les deux ordinateurs sont assez éloignés( étages differents).
Personne n'a d'experience avec les adaptateurs usb ethernet?


----------



## schwebb (23 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Personne n'a d'experience avec les adaptateurs usb ethernet?



Ben si. Post n°6.


----------



## Largaux (24 Juillet 2009)

Désolé, je nai pas percuté.....
Tu as la clé usb ethernet apple?
Elle fonctionne avec nimporte quel mac ?
Y atil une manip particuliere à faire ?

Cordialement


----------



## schwebb (24 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Tu as la clé usb ethernet apple?



C'est un cordon éthernet-usb Apple, acheté chez l'Apple Reseller du coin. 




Largaux a dit:


> Elle fonctionne avec nimporte quel mac ?



Le vendeur m'a dit que l'adaptateur avait été conçu pour le MBA, mais qu'il fonctionnait avec tout. À vérifier quand même.




Largaux a dit:


> Y atil une manip particuliere à faire ?



Aucune, tu branches et c'est tout.





Largaux a dit:


> Cordialement


----------



## Largaux (24 Juillet 2009)

Merci à tous, je vais retenir cette solution.

A+ Cordialement


----------



## macboy (24 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Merci à tous, je vais retenir cette solution.
> 
> A+ Cordialement



tiens nous au courant


----------



## Largaux (24 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,

Pour info j'ai acheté un adaptateur usb ethernet apple ce soir, et sur mon Imac G5 première génération (2005), il n'y a pas moyen d'accéder au net par ce biais.
Ou bien un détail m'a échappé.
Il est bien mentionné malgré tout, qu'il ne fonctionne que sur  Macbook Air . J'aurais quand même essayé..... Je le  rends demain.
Retour à la case départ.

A+


----------



## schwebb (24 Juillet 2009)

Comme je disais, à vérifier avant. 

Que t'a dit le vendeur? Sur le câble, il y a effectivement écrit «pour MBA», mais moi le vendeur m'a dit que ça fonctionnerait avec mon iMac, ce qui est le cas.


----------



## macboy (24 Juillet 2009)

simple question as tu utilisé "l'assistant pour diagnostiquer ta configuration ?

ça me paraît bizarre ton problème !!


----------



## Largaux (25 Juillet 2009)

Dans configuration des ports réseau je met quoi?
  -Blutooth, non
  -ethernet intégré, non
  -fire wire, non
  -...


----------



## macboy (25 Juillet 2009)

Largaux a dit:


> Dans configuration des ports réseau je met quoi?
> -Blutooth, non
> -ethernet intégré, non
> -fire wire, non
> -...



je crois qu'on va reprendre depuis le début
il faut que tu actives bien sûr "ethernet intégré" 
si c'est désactive ton problème vient de là...

si tu ne sais pas le faire utilise "l'assistant ..."


----------



## maliott (5 Janvier 2011)

j'ai aussi le problème (câble débranché) sur un g5 ppc 2x2g
j'ai branché une carte dlink dge530, installé le pilote glané sur internet, sans succès, message gestionnaire non installé, la, vraiment, je butte contre un mur
si quelqu'un a le début d'une idée;;;;;;;;;;;


----------

